# Training 6 week old puppy to use pee pads



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Well my puppy is only 6 weeks about to be 6 she is probably too young to even learn but if she isn't My first question is how do I teach my little girl to use pee pee pads. I've read about putting her face down to the pee and saying no but I really don't wanna do that . Another way is spray bottle filled with lemon juice I think it was ? Spray her when u catch her in the act . It doesn't sound too bad but how much would the lemon juice Affect her I don't want her to be hurt it to learn . Sorry If this is a noob question. And what do I do if I'm trying to crate train her and she starts crying after 2 mins ? People told me don't let her out cause u the boss not her and if I let her out shell always cry to get out . But she also cries if she gotta use the bathroom so how do I know if she crying to get out and or or crying just to get out ?! Thanks again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please do not punish her when she has accidents. A baby puppy is not that different than a baby human - would you punish a baby for peeing or pooping in a diaper? Of course not! Your puppy has no more bowel and bladder control than a baby does, so it's not her fault. She also does not know how to recognize when she needs to "go", so it's up to you to prevent her from doing it in the house by keeping her with you and watching her at all times, (you can actually tether her to you with a leash) or confining her in the crate when you can't take her out frequently and encourage her to go, especially before and after meals, and naps, and play. 

Until she's reliably housebroken, which will probably take at least a few weeks and more likely a few months, you have to assume that she needs to potty when she's crying in her crate, unless you've just taken her out and she's already done her business. She's not going to be able to hold it for very long since she's so young. When she does potty outside, praise her enthusiastically and give her a little treat. Clean all accidents in the house with an enzyme cleaner to completely remove the smell, or it will attract her back to those spots again and again.


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please do not punish her when she has accidents. A baby puppy is not that different than a baby human - would you punish a baby for peeing or pooping in a diaper? Of course not! Your puppy has no more bowel and bladder control than a baby does, so it's not her fault. She also does not know how to recognize when she needs to "go", so it's up to you to prevent her from doing it in the house by keeping her with you and watching her at all times, (you can actually tether her to you with a leash) or confining her in the crate when you can't take her out frequently and encourage her to go, especially before and after meals, and naps, and play.
> 
> Until she's reliably housebroken, which will probably take at least a few weeks and more likely a few months, you have to assume that she needs to potty when she's crying in her crate, unless you've just taken her out and she's already done her business. She's not going to be able to hold it for very long since she's so young. When she does potty outside, praise her enthusiastically and give her a little treat. Clean all accidents in the house with an enzyme cleaner to completely remove the smell, or it will attract her back to those spots again and again.



I mean why would I punish a baby for pooping or peeing in a diaper ? That is the diaper job. Is there a way to show her it's wrong to pee on the floor ? And not the pad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Strypher said:


> Is there a way to show her it's wrong to pee on the floor ? And not the pad


Not by punishing her, no. _Prevent_ accidents, don't punish them.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

If she has an accident on the floor, it's your fault because you didn't take her out in time, so no, NEVER punish her. You can interrupt her and move her to the right area, but punishing her will probably make things worse.

there will be accidents. Get some enzyme based cleaner to remove the smell and try to take your pup out frequently, every couple of hours, after playtime, after they wake up from a nap, after they eat/drink. It's hard work

Can you not take your dog outside to potty instead of the pads? I think it makes things easier when they learn that pottying is an outside only type of activity.

It just takes time.

You wouldn't punish a human baby for messing in it's diapers, it's just as unreasonable to punish a puppy for having an accident until they are old enough to gain some control over their bowls.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

onbly positive re-inforcement will generate positive results in puppy that young, must be patient, work on positive, in the mean time clean accidents very well. be patient do not punish!!


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

blackshep said:


> If she has an accident on the floor, it's your fault because you didn't take her out in time, so no, NEVER punish her. You can interrupt her and move her to the right area, but punishing her will probably make things worse.
> 
> there will be accidents. Get some enzyme based cleaner to remove the smell and try to take your pup out frequently, every couple of hours, after playtime, after they wake up from a nap, after they eat/drink. It's hard work
> 
> ...



It's my fault because I couldn't take her out.. Maybe you didn't read my post or missed some details but sh is 6 weeks The vet said she can't go out till 4-5 months and Why do y'all keep saying that lol? who punishes a baby for pooping in a DIAPER?! And no i cannot take her out she is too young if I had the option would've toke her out I also think it's easier. Thanks for the replies everyone !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

They keep saying it's like punishing a baby who poops in a diaper because it's basically the same thing. The baby does not know to go in the toilet just like the puppy doesn't know it needs to go outside. Until it's taught. 

Your vet said to keep the puppy indoors until 4-5 months? Sorry, but sounds like you need a new vet. 

It's a good idea to keep the puppy away from other dogs and unfamiliar areas until it's had its shots, but there's nothing wrong with taking it in your yard. If you teach the pup to use the pads, you'll eventually have to train it again to go outside anyhow. Why not skip the unnecessary step?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You can take her outside to pee in the yard, that is not a problem. Just don't take her to public parks and places where lots of other dogs are doing their business. Your vet probably was worried about her catching diseases from other dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Like in small children, at her age urinating is absolutely uncontrolable due to the intensity of water circulation in the body. Puppies drink more often as well. Whipe her pee with that pad and place it next to her open crate. Take her by lifting her bottom with rolled down tail with one hand and under armpits with the other to the pad every time you think she's just about to do it. She should react herself on the smell. Reward with stroking and saying "Good girl" only you noticed she went right there herself, never punish her for that. Putting your puppy nose into her little pond applies to much later age, when she's already trained to pee outdoors, but still isn't perfect.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The way you show her that its wrong to pee anywhere but the pad is to reward her only when she pees on the pad. It's not about punishing her for going somewhere else. IF you catch the dog in the act of going somewhere, you can make a loud noise, a "no", something to get her attention and possibly stop her in the act, then carry her to the pad and when she finishes on the pad you praise her (give her a treat) and let her know she's doing what you expect.

You shouldn't have an issue taking her outside though, I see you live in NYC so maybe green space is an issue, but your vet is not right about keeping her inside until 5 months. Its kind of funny that you'll defend your vet's advice the way you have (very defensive) even though he's a complete stranger and probably doesn't know half as much as some of the people on here do about dog behavior and training, and yet you attack the advice of the people on this forum that you've asked for advice.

Do a quick google search, you won't find any reputable/successful trainer suggesting punishing a dog for going inside the house within the last 20 years. That kind of training is very old-school and is now understood to be completely wrong and inefficient. The advice I gave you is pretty much what you do to housebreak a dog except that I replaced "outside" with "pee pad."

BTW...at 5 months...you'll probably need like 4 pee pads to soak up a single urine deposit, so its completely ridiculous that your vet suggested this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't like nor have ever used pee pads. I think they teach a dog it's "ok" to pee IN the house..

6 weeks old is way way to young to be away from it's mother/siblings, but whats done is done. You have a puppy with the attention span of gnat right now. 

Your vet is crazy if they told you , you can't take your dog out until it's 4/5 months old! And I'd be changing vets asap!

I don't know how much outside access you have, but I agree not going into public areas, but if you have a small yard,,outside after they eat, after they wake up and every hour just "because"...They can't hold their bladders at this age, when they gotta go they gotta go.

You never punish a puppy/dog for pottying in the house, it's "our" responsibility as owners to watch for the signals, take them out ALOT, if they have an accident it's just that an "accident", which is non punishable.


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

martemchik said:


> The way you show her that its wrong to pee anywhere but the pad is to reward her only when she pees on the pad. It's not about punishing her for going somewhere else. IF you catch the dog in the act of going somewhere, you can make a loud noise, a "no", something to get her attention and possibly stop her in the act, then carry her to the pad and when she finishes on the pad you praise her (give her a treat) and let her know she's doing what you expect.
> 
> You shouldn't have an issue taking her outside though, I see you live in NYC so maybe green space is an issue, but your vet is not right about keeping her inside until 5 months. Its kind of funny that you'll defend your vet's advice the way you have (very defensive) even though he's a complete stranger and probably doesn't know half as much as some of the people on here do about dog behavior and training, and yet you attack the advice of the people on this forum that you've asked for advice.
> 
> ...


I attack people advice here? Okay. Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

stmcfred said:


> They keep saying it's like punishing a baby who poops in a diaper because it's basically the same thing. The baby does not know to go in the toilet just like the puppy doesn't know it needs to go outside. Until it's taught.
> 
> Your vet said to keep the puppy indoors until 4-5 months? Sorry, but sounds like you need a new vet.
> 
> It's a good idea to keep the puppy away from other dogs and unfamiliar areas until it's had its shots, but there's nothing wrong with taking it in your yard. If you teach the pup to use the pads, you'll eventually have to train it again to go outside anyhow. Why not skip the unnecessary step?



I'm in the city I don't have a yard soooo what about 3 months ? Good start to start walking ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> Like in small children, at her age urinating is absolutely uncontrolable due to the intensity of water circulation in the body. Puppies drink more often as well. Whipe her pee with that pad and place it next to her open crate. Take her by lifting her bottom with rolled down tail with one hand and under armpits with the other to the pad every time you think she's just about to do it. She should react herself on the smell. Reward with stroking and saying "Good girl" only you noticed she went right there herself, never punish her for that. Putting your puppy nose into her little pond applies to much later age, when she's already trained to pee outdoors, but still isn't perfect.



Ok thank you for the advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't like nor have ever used pee pads. I think they teach a dog it's "ok" to pee IN the house..
> 
> 6 weeks old is way way to young to be away from it's mother/siblings, but whats done is done. You have a puppy with the attention span of gnat right now.
> 
> ...



But I can't take her out yet . So for she won't pee wherever she wants I wanted to teach her to pee on the pad since the vet told me it'll take 4-5 months ( I even asked if she sure seemed strange to me also) I had to make sure she learn till 4 months because then my home will stink . Which I don't like I'm a clean person lol so I thought pee pee pad was a good idea . I actually really wanna take her out already I love walking dogs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Why do you have a 6 week old puppy?? You can't 'correct' a 6 week old anything


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Stosh said:


> Why do you have a 6 week old puppy?? You can't 'correct' a 6 week old anything



BecAuse that is the puppy age 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Where do you plan on having the puppy use the bathroom outside when its older then? 

If the puppy poops on the pee pad its still going to make your house stink for a while.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Strypher said:


> It's my fault because I couldn't take her out.. Maybe you didn't read my post or missed some details but sh is 6 weeks The vet said she can't go out till 4-5 months and Why do y'all keep saying that lol? who punishes a baby for pooping in a DIAPER?! And no i cannot take her out she is too young if I had the option would've toke her out I also think it's easier. Thanks for the replies everyone !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You didn't say she couldn't go outside and why can't she go out until she's 4-5 months old, how are you going to socialize your puppy?? What is your vets reasoning? 

I certainly wouldn't take her to any high traffic areas for dogs until she's had her shots, but out in your yard should be fine.

when you asked if pushing her pace into her accident to punish her was ok, we said that you punishing her for having an accident is every bit as ridiculous as punishing a baby for going in their diaper, so please don't do it. Don't get so defensive. 

and yes, if your puppy has an accident it is your fault for not taking her out in time. But we all go through that, with puppies accidents happen, and it's nothing to get upset about, you just try to watch them more closely next time. No biggie.


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

blackshep said:


> You didn't say she couldn't go outside and why can't she go out until she's 4-5 months old, how are you going to socialize your puppy?? What is your vets reasoning?
> 
> I certainly wouldn't take her to any high traffic areas for dogs until she's had her shots, but out in your yard should be fine.
> 
> ...



I don't have a yard. I'm in the city 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

blackshep said:


> *why can't she go out until she's 4-5 months old, how are you going to socialize your puppy??* What is your vets reasoning?
> 
> I certainly wouldn't take her to any high traffic areas for dogs until she's had her shots, but out in your yard should be fine.


I don't understand why a Vet would tell you not to take your puppy outside until it is 4-5 months old, that is absolutely ridiculous! You'll be missing out on getting an early start on socialization.

Find a new Vet, this one is a whack job!

I wouldn't use pee pads, I had a family member that used pee pads and then took them away when the puppy was a little older and the puppy ended up peeing on newspaper on the ground along with sheets and towels on the ground.

Why don't you try something like this?


----------



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

*in*


Strypher said:


> BecAuse that is the puppy age
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So, we know you're a **not allowed** and that you live in an environment that is probably not well suited for a gsd. You've also got a puppy that is too young to be separated from it's mother and litter mates, which is going to cause all kinds of other behavioral issues for you. Good luck with that.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Strypher said:


> I mean why would I punish a baby for pooping or peeing in a diaper ? That is the diaper job. Is there a way to show her it's wrong to pee on the floor ? And not the pad
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I know it might sound odd, but when I brought my girl home (5weeks) I started right away. When she made an accident... I took a small amount of the pee and put it on the pad. I didn't use the pads long because I didn't want her to get the habit of using the floor. My childhood dog was trained that way by my parents... And he NEVER stopped peeing on any paper that was left on the ground. I took her out every 45 min or so.... I never disciplined her... Only said a firm "no" and took her outside. After a few days of that, she would sit by the door waiting.... Silently until she peed herself.... So I had to teach her to let me know. I would say "show me" and wait for her to make a sound, or jump on the door.... Then I would immediately open it and let her do her business. http://youtu.be/FciFNeUKqjA 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Your first concern should be that she's way too young to be away from her litter mates. Next, her immune system is very weak still, so house training should be a careful process at that young age. The magical create is normally the best method like already mentioned. Punishing the puppy will only increase the chance of fear and anxiety in her. She's at a very imprinting age, you want her to love you, not fear you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally, I would avoid training my dog to pee inside, even if it's on a pee pad. Take your puppy outside A LOT (every 15 minutes for awhile) and when she pees, praise her! If she pees inside, say "NO", and immediately take her outside. If she pees, praise her! It takes time, your pup was taken away from her mom too early to boot, so you have your work cut out for you. Puppy-proof your house and understand that at this young age, you should keep an eye on her at all times. For the times you are unable to supervise her, crate train your puppy properly, and that'll help a lot. 

It's going to be a lot of work and its doable; if you don't live in a place that can accommodate your dog, or if you are unprepared/unwilling to do what needs to be done to raise a dog properly, then I'm curious as to why you got a dog, much less a german shepherd, to begin with.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Strypher said:


> BecAuse that is the puppy age
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is there a reason why you got the puppy at the improper/too young age?

Since she was taken so early, there's a good chance you'll run into bigger problems then just house breaking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Couple of things, first, I'd like to ask, what do you plan on doing when the puppy turns into a dog? Where will she potty??? 

2nd, while I am not for pee pads at all, this is my suggestion, Get an xpen, throw a tarp on the floor, pee pads/newspaper on top..it will save your wood floors.

Or LaRen posted an idea that some have used mostly with small dogs..

I just think if a puppy starts learning it's ok to go in the house, no matter the spot, it will be very hard if not impossible to train to go outside when the time comes.

I still think your vet is nuts about the 4/5 month thing..Granted right now, 6 weeks, is to young to be taking on surfaces that she may 'catch' something, get a back pack and carry her outside..

Do you have a roof in your building? Can you use the roof to potty your dog? I'm not sure of the set up you have other than you have no yard and are in the city.

And I'm not getting where the dog will potty when it becomes an adult??


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I don't understand why a Vet would tell you not to take your puppy outside until it is 4-5 months old, that is absolutely ridiculous! You'll be missing out on getting an early start on socialization.
> 
> Find a new Vet, this one is a whack job!
> 
> ...



That is a good idea thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Mishka&Milo said:


> I know it might sound odd, but when I brought my girl home (5weeks) I started right away. When she made an accident... I took a small amount of the pee and put it on the pad. I didn't use the pads long because I didn't want her to get the habit of using the floor. My childhood dog was trained that way by my parents... And he NEVER stopped peeing on any paper that was left on the ground. I took her out every 45 min or so.... I never disciplined her... Only said a firm "no" and took her outside. After a few days of that, she would sit by the door waiting.... Silently until she peed herself.... So I had to teach her to let me know. I would say "show me" and wait for her to make a sound, or jump on the door.... Then I would immediately open it and let her do her business. http://youtu.be/FciFNeUKqjA
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That is very cool 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Couple of things, first, I'd like to ask, what do you plan on doing when the puppy turns into a dog? Where will she potty???
> 
> 2nd, while I am not for pee pads at all, this is my suggestion, Get an xpen, throw a tarp on the floor, pee pads/newspaper on top..it will save your wood floors.
> 
> ...


She will potty outside


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Mocha said:


> Is there a reason why you got the puppy at the improper/too young age?
> 
> Since she was taken so early, there's a good chance you'll run into bigger problems then just house breaking.



Yes the owner didn't mean to breed her dogs so when it happen she was not financially ready and was going to take them to a shelter. I had told her also I felt she was to young to be away from the mom but ah said she couldn't wait longer so I toke one . That's jt 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Strypher (Feb 3, 2014)

Eiros said:


> Personally, I would avoid training my dog to pee inside, even if it's on a pee pad. Take your puppy outside A LOT (every 15 minutes for awhile) and when she pees, praise her! If she pees inside, say "NO", and immediately take her outside. If she pees, praise her! It takes time, your pup was taken away from her mom too early to boot, so you have your work cut out for you. Puppy-proof your house and understand that at this young age, you should keep an eye on her at all times. For the times you are unable to supervise her, crate train your puppy properly, and that'll help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a lot of work and its doable; if you don't live in a place that can accommodate your dog, or if you are unprepared/unwilling to do what needs to be done to raise a dog properly, then I'm curious as to why you got a dog, much less a german shepherd, to begin with.



I'm willing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Strypher said:


> I'm willing


I'm pretty firmly anti-peepad, but, since you have a unique situation, I'll try to help out a bit. First, do you have a small balcony or porch that is yours? Or roof access (as mentioned before)? If so, then use those to start your potty training. You can place pee pads on the balcony so that it's not dripping down the side of the building etc at this age. 

Each and every time the puppy starts to pee, then if she isn't on the peepad, just calmly say Oops and put her on the peepad to finish. When she does pee on it, then make a huge deal, using a high pitched super happy voice to praise her immensely and give her several treats in a row. Whenever she starts to pee, use the same word to describe it (I used to tell my dog "water the lawn"), so that she will eventually associate that word with peeing. There will come a day when you set her on the peepad and she will automatically pee when you say your word. EUREKA! Now you are teaching her to pee on cue. Same thing for pooping (I used "do your business"), and get that on the cue as well. 

At this age, I'd be putting her on the peepad every half or or so, immediately after eating, drinking, and waking up, and anytime she seems to be showing signs of needing to go. Again, as soon as she starts to pee or poop, use your special cue words so she will associate them, and eventually know those words mean she should go. And praise, praise, praise, make it a puppy party so she knows it makes you really really happy when she eliminates in the correct place. When you can't watch your puppy, she should be crated (you can google crate training) so that she doesn't have the chance to make potty mistakes in the home. 

The reason I stress trying to put her elimination on cue is that it will help when it comes to the time to transfer that training outside. If you always always use the cue words, then hopefully not using them in the house once she's trained will make the transition easier. I will say that it's a lot harder to move from indoors on the peepad to the outdoors than it is to train her to go outside in the beginning (I know from experience). 

Now, as to not taking her out until 4-5 months, you're really missing out on a some major chances to socialize, so you might want to consider checking with another vet on this, as yours seems to be forgetting that. Yes, there is risk associated with taking your pup out before her vaccinations are complete, but there are ways to minimize that, and socializing is pretty important too. If nothing else, she is still small enough that you can carry her, and keep her away from other dogs or areas where dogs are commonly found so that she can at least meet other people and experience new sights and sounds.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Strypher said:


> Well my puppy is only 6 weeks about to be 6 she is probably too young to even learn but if she isn't My first question is how do I teach my little girl to use pee pee pads. I've read about putting her face down to the pee and saying no but I really don't wanna do that . Another way is spray bottle filled with lemon juice I think it was ? Spray her when u catch her in the act . It doesn't sound too bad but how much would the lemon juice Affect her I don't want her to be hurt it to learn . Sorry If this is a noob question. And what do I do if I'm trying to crate train her and she starts crying after 2 mins ? People told me don't let her out cause u the boss not her and if I let her out shell always cry to get out . But she also cries if she gotta use the bathroom so how do I know if she crying to get out and or or crying just to get out ?! Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My puppy will be 6 weeks Sunday and I use pee pads because I won't take him out side tell he gets his shots. What I did was, as soon as I take him out of his kennel, I put him on the pad. Every time after he ate, or after play I put him there. If I saw him trying to pee some where else, I would pick him up and put him there . Repeat and repeat. He is now going to the pad his self. But some times there is a accident. I have to remind my self he is just a baby, and it takes time. Good luck. I know I have to retrain him after his shots to go out side and not where his pad is . =/ the crying in the kennel, was a hard one to call. What I did was go to the door and try to calm him down. When he stoped crying I let him out. He now knows he has to stop or I won't let him out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guner_2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

*I'm trying to train my 6-7 week old Christmas puppy I just revived. He won't.use the pads . Once I a while he will accidenally pee or poop on it . I praise him . But ,I also live in northern Canada . It's very cold out . Would it be too cold for him to do his business outside at this time of year?.
any advice will be appreciated very much . 
thank you ,Tomer Guners momma . Rose Cloud *


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

This is an old thread and you would be better served if you started your own discussion.


----------

